# Moving to UK from USA: Need Salary Info



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I am a British citizen living in America (single with no children) and am currently graduate school working on my *Masters in Social Work*. I plan on returning sometime next year probably at the end of the year. 

I know that I will be able to work as my occupation is listed on the "*shortage occupation list*". My question is however, how much do I need to make to be able to live comfortably. Thus far my research has shown me that I can make either £30 to £32 per annum or £28 -£30 per hour. If I have a year to two years experience I can make £40 -£45 per hour (contract). 

Seeing that I probably wouldn't have the two years experience, will I be able to live comfortably starting off with £30-£32 per annum or £28-£30 per hour?

I will be starting over, so I will have to pay rent, utilities etc (not sure about having a car as yet).

Thanks so much,

Angel


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Where are you planning on living? What kind of lifestyle do you have? Will you be paying off hefty student loans?

£32,000 is in the neighborhood of the average salary in the UK but obviously the cost of living in London for example is going to be different from the cost of living in Lancashire.

Take home pay calculator:

UK PAYE Income Tax Calculator 2011 salary calculator UK. Updated for 2011 / 2012 tax year. Calculate wages pension national insurance and student loan repayments online.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Hi Nyclon,

I'm not sure yet where I will be living. It might be London, or somewhere just outside of London. I think it depends on where the job is (the current job listing I saw was for the aforementioned areas). 

Yes I do have a student loan and I would categorize it as hefty. Basically the lifestyle I'm looking for is just one where I would be able to eat out occasionally, to to the movies, be able to pay my bills and not have a problem visiting other EU countries (something I really miss doing living in the US). 

The lifestyle I have now in the US is a moderate one. I am a full time graduate student, but I do work. I'm able to pay my bills, go to concerts (just bought tickets to see Maroon 5  go to the movies and eat out occasionally. The only thing I'm not able to do financially (right now) is travel to other EU countries. 

So will I be able to survive on the current salary being offered or is it best to stay in the US.

Thanks


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

I think you could be totally comfortable at that salary, especially if you would expect such a rate hike after a couple years experience. You can live in London for under £1000 a month if you get a roommate and watch your money.

There's a great UK website called MoneySavingExpert.com and they have very solid forums there about how to save money living in the UK. Highly recommended.

Don't forget to save up a bit of cash for when you first go over. There's first and last month's rent, but also lots of miscellaneous costs that add up, like traveling around to find a flat, eating out before you have a kitchen, hostels, buying a phone. All that stuff adds up.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Hi ClaytonP,

Thanks so much for the response. I will visit the site you recommended. I do have time to save as my move will not be until the end of next year. I'm hoping to find a job before I move and since the immigration laws do not apply to me, I'm hoping that I will be a bit more successful. 

If you think of anything else please feel free to post. One more question, how do I make sure that my roommate is someone of integrity (will pay their portion of the rest, won't invade my privacy when I'm not home etc.) Here in the US, that is usually done by credit report and by references in this case landlord and/or job references.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Finding a good roommate is always difficult and no matter how hard you try sometimes you end up with a dud. First off, I would try networking a bit with people you know in the UK to find a good roommate. After that, give the person a little ten minute get-to-know you interview and ask them about their job, interests, how often they party all night, outlook on cleanliness. Then trust your instincts.

I've always found places by staying in hostels then going out for drinks and meeting people. Everyone seems to know someone looking for a roommate.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can see that your take home pay will be about £2,000/month with a salary of £32,000/year. Subtract your student loan payments from that. Your expenses will include:

Rent
Council Tax (varies greatly by borough)
TV Licence about £12
Phone
Mobile
Internet
Cable
Gas 
Electric
Commuting Cost
Food

Obviously rent is going to be your biggest expense. Even in a flat share it's unlikely that you'll be able to live in Central London. The farther away you get from Central London, the less expensive things become. I would focus on Zone 3 and beyond. 

Here are some property websites:

FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices
righmove.co.uk
Primelocation: Homes & Houses For Sale, Estate Agents, Property Search

Look at those to get an idea of rental prices.

As far as sharing a flat, look on United Kingdom jobs, cars, property, free classifieds and more - Gumtree.com. I think flat shares tend to be private arrangements so I don't if you will get any sort of guarentees.

By all means check the money saving website that was suggested but I think depending on how much of your monthly pay you are going to have to commit to student loan payments, you will have little left over to have anything but the most budget of occassional European holidays in the form of RyanAir flights and hostels.

Just wanted to add that I live in London so I am fully acquanted with how expensive things are.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Hi nyclon,

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it. loved the websites and will be using them a lot. I might be asking you more questions as things move along. Even though I am a British citizen I left when I was a child so I might need help along the way. Where exactly is zone 3? 

ClaytonP, wow seems like a fifty fifty chance of getting a good flat mate. Good to know


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

nyclon.

Where exactly is zone 3?


----------



## jamiehudson (May 16, 2011)

Do a search on google for "tube map" and you will see a diagram of London zones.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

jamiehudson said:


> Do a search on google for "tube map" and you will see a diagram of London zones.


Thank you. I'll take a look right now


----------



## jamiehudson (May 16, 2011)

No problem. To be honest there are plenty of cheaper areas that aren't too far away, for example, Leytonstone, Acton Town etc. good luck!


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

jamiehudson said:


> No problem. To be honest there are plenty of cheaper areas that aren't too far away, for example, Leytonstone, Acton Town etc. good luck!


Really? Thanks so much. Would you mind recommending other places as well or tell how I could find out about them? 

Cheers


----------



## jamiehudson (May 16, 2011)

I can't think offhand. But the thing about London is: very nice areas are next to poorer areas, meaning you can have access to the nicer places but live just on the outskirts, benefiting from the lower rent. I can't think of any places right now but I'll have a think and let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a link to a tube map from the Transport for London website:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/standard-tube-map.pdf

Here is a link to a website which will give you an idea of what neighborhoods are like:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet

But, the best way to know if a neighborhood is right for you is to spend some time there, walking around and getting to know the amenities.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Here is a link to a tube map from the Transport for London website:
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/standard-tube-map.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Will be utilizing upmystreet a lot 

Jamiehudson, thanks I appreciate it


----------

